
(take 6 carin-meier) - llambda
http://clojure.com/blog/2011/12/12/take6-carin-meier.html
======
bevo
Would Carin (or anyone) be willing to talk a little about adoption of Clojure
in a work setting? I am trying to figure out how to introduce it into my
workplace, and I need sufficiently complicated experiences far and above
"Hello, World". Is it useful for mainly algorithmic/heuristic problems?

~~~
fogus
I have a couple of (take ...) interviews in the pipeline that focus on that
very topic.

